# Bsd

## Cahes

1. На комп Пень 200 32, требуется установить роутер. Одни советуют FreeBSD, другие - GentooBSD. По ссылкам на BSD в документации Gentoo, попадаю на ресурсы по FreeBSD. Значит ли это что никакой GentooBSD отдельно не существует, а под этим ником подразумевается обычная FreeBSD?

Архитектура Gentoo основана на Linux или на FreeBSD? Какие проги под неё подойдут, от Ubuntu, например? или от Free, всёже? 

2. Прошу дать ссылку на дистрибутив конкретно GentooBSD, бо я запутался.

3. На компе нет клавы, она типа АТ, в наличии нет, покупать, ради одного раза не хочется. USB и PS/2 тоже нет. Посему рассматриваю вариант сканирования устройств, минимального вмешательства пользователя, настройки при помощи экранной клавиатуры. Какую прогу, какой дистрибутив лучше использовать в моём случае?

----------

## Pinkbyte

 *Quote:*   

> Значит ли это что никакой GentooBSD отдельно не существует, а под этим ником подразумевается обычная FreeBSD?

 

http://www.gentoo.org/proj/en/gentoo-alt/bsd/fbsd/

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/gentoo-freebsd.xml

 *Quote:*   

> Архитектура Gentoo основана на Linux или на FreeBSD? Какие проги под неё подойдут, от Ubuntu, например? или от Free, всёже? 

 

Зависит от того какое ядро будет использовано, поэтому в данном случае стоит говорить либо о Gentoo Linux, либо о Gentoo FreeBSD. А есть еще такие замечательные вещи как Gentoo Prefix(в частности Gentoo/WinNT  :Wink: )

 *Quote:*   

> Прошу дать ссылку на дистрибутив конкретно GentooBSD, бо я запутался.

 

Для 9.0:

http://dev.gentoo.org/~aballier/fbsd9.0/

Для 9.1 существует только 64-битная сборка: 

http://dev.gentoo.org/~aballier/fbsd9.1/

 *Quote:*   

> 3. На компе нет клавы, она типа АТ, в наличии нет, покупать, ради одного раза не хочется. USB и PS/2 тоже нет. Посему рассматриваю вариант сканирования устройств, минимального вмешательства пользователя, настройки при помощи экранной клавиатуры. Какую прогу, какой дистрибутив лучше использовать в моём случае?

 

Пропатчить установочный образ так, чтобы он подымал и настраивал сеть и включал SSH.

----------

